# Grizzly G0462 Wood Lathe with digital readout



## DaleM

At least you didn't buy the Central Machinery lathe like I did from the traveling tool show. $100 dollars for a full sized lathe looked too good to pass up. It works good for thin spindles that I made for a gate but the pulley kept coming off the motor and no amount of tightening on the set screw would help. I could spot weld that in place but the frame is still not rigid enough to really do much. I guess I will get my hundred dollars of use out of it but I'm already shopping for a real lathe. I pretty much got exactly what I paid for and no more. I am surprised that the Grizzly doesn't sound any better than what I got since I was considering it as an upgrade. Thanks a lot for the review.


----------



## savannah505

A friend of mine has one of these, I'm not impressed with it at all.


----------



## pitchnsplinters

Thanks for the information. If you had it to do all over again what would you buy?


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review, Joe. This is one that I can cross off my list.


----------



## trifern

Pitchnsplinters, for that price point I would recommend the Jet JML-1014VSI. The next step up would be Jet's "JWL-1642-2EVS, 16" x 42 EVS PRO Wood Lathe. I will probably purchase the Powermatic 3520B Lathe for my next lathe.


----------



## rikkor

Thanks for the heads up. I have had good luck so far with Grizzly, and may well have bought one of these.


----------



## mmh

Gee, I would think you could trade or sell a couple of your turnings to get the new lathe with . . .


----------



## BillyUP

The Jet 1014VSI is a great MINI lathe, but is a whole different animal than the 1642-2EVS which is a super lathe for bigger stuff and cost much more. I bought the 1642 at a symposium for a much reduced price as it had been used,(By Jimmie Clews, David Ellsworth, and some other world class turners). They were pleased with it's performance, even though they use much higher-end equipment. No doubt the Powermatics are on up the list,(And much more $$$), but unless you are very good, I bet you would be happy for a long time with the 1642.


----------



## mot

I got to buy cheap and buy twice as well. I had a similar lathe from Craftex. Purported to be the brother of Grizzly. I don't know if it's true, but I gave it away and bought a Nova DVR-XP. Money wasted on that other lathe for sure. If it makes you feel any better, I made the same mistake with my drill press, band saw….........


----------



## cabinetmaster

Thanks Joe for the info. I almost bought one before I got my Delta.


----------



## jockmike2

One thing you can do to dampen that vibration is to get one of those poly belts that come in links. I had an old lathe that vibrated badly and when I put one of those on and no more vibration. Look thru the old reviews here it will tell you all about them, and give you a link. That Nova DVR-XP is also an awesome lathe the one mot talked about, right Tom? m


----------



## douginaz

Hmm, I've had mine for three years - not a problem one. True it's not fancy, but it does get the job done, mine lines up fine, nothing has broken, speeds up and slows down just like in the brochure, sorry to hear about your bad experience. Not sure I would buy the same one again but only because I have outgrown the capability of this lathe, If it came out with a VFD I wouldn't hesitate to get one. 
JMTCW, 
Doug in AZ.


----------



## JohnGray

*Have you contact Grizzly about this?* Griz has great customer service.


----------



## woodbutcher

trifern,
You're right the price point, horsepower, swing and all enticed me to purchase the same lathe. I've not had the same problems as you've experienced-but then again I do very little turning. I would prefer to have a lathe that was indexable and was a bit quieter as well as less vibration. Iadded a tool bed underneath and a little weight which has helped in some regard. Oh yeah I would also have liked to be able to adjust to much lower speeds than this model is capable of. But if I hadn't purchased it and used it a bit-I wouldn't know what I really want in a lathe. I'll be using it quite sometime though I imagine. Can't always upgrade everything and it does get the jobs I currently need done-LOL

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## trifern

Rich, with all due respect, I am reviewing the machine I have and I am reporting the issues I have had with it. I am not reviewing Grizzly as a corporation or their customer service. Please do not attack me if you do not agree with my review.

I have contacted Grizzly's customer service department about every issue I have ever had with the machine. They have always been extremely polite and professional. They have replaced all the parts at their cost. In fact, I contacted them again today about my lathe. They are sending me another new belt, another hand wheel, and another cone set screw. They were very polite and professional. They agreed that the trouble I'm having is unusual, and they are shipping me parts at no charge.

I don't care if they have the best customer service in the universe. The fact is my lathe is broken down at least once a month. I intentionally waited 1 year before even reviewing this piece of equipment. I have been giving Grizzly the benefit of doubt. I have given them every opportunity to rectify the situation.

Perhaps I did receive a lemon. Perhaps other people have this same model and love it. I am not reviewing their machine or their experience, only mine.

I do use my lathe for several hours per day. Perhaps it's my fault for using the machine too much. Perhaps if the machine just sat quietly in the corner of my shop except for an occasional use, I would love it. This is not the case though.

I understand that their are a lot of individuals who own Grizzly equipment and think they are great. I am happy for them. Perhaps you are one of them.

My expectations were that this machine would be reliable, dependable, and a decent investment. To say that I am disappointed would be a gross understatement.

Respectfully submitted,
Joe


----------



## Padre

Rich,
I think you need to ease up there. Joe was giving his review based on his experiences. I think owning a lathe for 1 year and using it a couple of hours a day makes you more than qualified to post a review.

Joe,
I looked and looked and finally pulled the trigger on a PM3520B. What a beast! If you get it, you'll never regret it. Heck, look at it this way, maybe you can sell the Grizz to Rich.


----------



## SPHinTampa

TriFern…. I appreciate your review and really enjoy your turning projects.

I sure hope that some of comments you got on this review are moderated or removed. The immature email flaming is the reason that I stopped following alt.woodworking groups.


----------



## BassBully

Rich,

Where did you review your joiner at? On lumberjocks? I looked at your review and the only one who "ragged" on the joiner was me. All I stated was that my experience with the joiner wasn't the greatest and never stated that they returned the entire machine-that isn't ragging. Maybe if you gave a review elsewhere, you could cite the source?


----------



## Big_Bob

I agree with Joe get the Powermatic 3520B. The Powermatic 3520B can be picked up right now at http://www.toolnut.com/ for less than $3000 with a free bed extension and free shipping. THis lathe can last you a lifetime. I also know that is a lot of money but if you ever want to sell that lathe it is a quality machine that will fetch a high price on places like ebay. Just try to find a used one and you will see what it is worth.


----------



## pitchnsplinters

trifern, ironically I have the Jet JML-1014VSI. I certainly have Powermatic on my short list of upgrades. Thanks.


----------



## Grumpy

Joe, I can understand your concern with this model. It seems to lack any ability to control vibration on larger jobs.


----------



## a1Jim

I'll add my two cent's . All reviews are what you think of the tools or products you own or have used . If you don't say what your experience has been with that product than your review is of little value to all who read it. I appreciate any one who reviews an Item pro or con .The fact the person took the time to let the rest of us know what happen to them when they used a tool or product is a great asset. Thanks Joe for your review As for the Powermatic 3520B the High school were I volunteer in there wood shop has nothing but problems with there 3520b lathe. All companies have lemons even higher end models.

Jim


----------



## LesB

For over 35 years I used an Rockwell/Delta lathe I bought from the JC Penny catalog when they still sold tools. It had a 4 speed pulley system with a cast iron bed. It was quite similar to Delta's current low cost model. The only things I ever replaced on it were a broken pulley and one belt. I slowly taught myself to use it and produced a lot of nice things on it over the years. I paid $210 for it including two face plates and a set of tools (most of which I still have). Two years ago I replaced it with a Powermatic 3520B and it was a revolution in wood turning for me. The variable speed, and solid construction make a world of difference. You really do get what you pay for with quality tools. If you start with good quality tools your learning curve and end product get a big head start.
By the way I sold my Rockwell/Delta for $200 (minus the plates and tools) to a beginning wood worker who was eager to get it.


----------



## stefang

The review and comments served more than just a warning purpose. It actually made me a lot more satisfied with my lathe.

When I retired in 1996, I thought I would try a little turning. So I went out and bought a piece of junk from China for a very low price. Chinese products were a lot worse then than now. I actually never even tried it out. After putting it up on my bench and taking a closer look at the "quality" of the thing, I decided to return it and buy something much better.

I wound up with a Record 1/2 hp lathe with a swivel head and a hollow tail stock screw. This lathe has a bronze conical solid bearing which has to be tightened a little occasionally. It has 3 speeds, belt regulated from 500 to 2000 rpm.The spindle is only 3/4" and the bed is 2 round steel bars, so there is some vibration. I didn't really know anything about lathes or woodworking either, but I was very happy with the Record. It managed to keep pace with my learning curve and could take some pretty heavy pieces. I've used it, and probably misused it quite a bit, and I have never had one single problem with it. I am even still using the original belts.

My dissatisfaction started because of envy. As I became better acquainted with the world of turning through my American Woodturners subscription and various other turning books I bought, it became clear to me that there were much better, more powerful, quieter, vibrationless, larger capacity, and better equipped lathes out there. That dissatisfaction has lasted to this day. But, after reading the above I now know that I have committed the sin of disloyalty to a trusted and absolutely dependable servant who deserves much better!

So I thank you Joe for your honest review of an untrustworthy and undependable servant who only deserves dismissal. I also now know that the people who have these lathes and are satisfied with them don't use them much. I don't think there is much more to say about it except that I hope your new lathe will meet your expectations and that you will continue to make those beautiful vessels.


----------



## rizay

Maybe you got a bad apple. I have that lathe and I haven't had nearly as many problems. But they are a Chinese knockoff, so not top quality.


----------



## richgreer

I must be the exception here. I bought this lathe about 3 months ago and I have used it a lot as this is the season for making Christmas gifts. For me, it has performed flawlessly. Nothing has broken, the headstock and tailstock line up perfectly and the only noticeable vibration is induced by heavy, out of balance, wood.

I need to bolt this machine down to the floor but I have not done that yet since I am not 100% certain where I want to position it. I have turned bowls up to 12" in diameter. With the bigger pieces the machine will "walk" a little. Bolting it down will fix that.

If I have a complaint it is the same complaint I have about almost all lathes without electronic speed control. You cannot reduce the speed enough to handle really big bowls (16"+). The slowest speed available on this lathe is about 700 rpm.

I purchased this lathe for $475 and there was free shipping. I doubt that you can find another lathe from the main line manufactures with the features of this lathe for less than $1500.


----------



## richgreer

I am new to LJ. Earlier today I read the review of this lathe and quickly entered my post in defense of this lathe.

Subsequently, I decided to look at the belt on my lathe. The belt is not broken but it is very worn. It needs to be replaced. The Reeves drive system is hard on belts. I think I need to accept that replacing the belt after every 25 - 35 hours of operation is just part of the cost of owning this lathe. I can buy a LOT of belts with the money I saved by buying this lathe versus other main-line lathes with comparable features. Fortunately, changing the belt is VERY easy.

FYI - I just bought a new car with a continuous variable transmission (a Reeves system). I sure hope that "belt" holds up better than the belt in the lathe.


----------



## Stoneturner

I would be interested to know what you think of the lathe as far as being able to turn out a quality product. Your problems are valid. When I want to turn I want to turn and not fix my lathe. However it sure has some great specifications. 3 1/2 HP motor Swing over the bed 20". Swing over the gap 24 7/8". Swing over the tool rest 16". This lathe is designed for turning large stuff. It say variable speed 50 to 3000 RPM. Where else are you going to get that large a lathe for anywhere near the $2,650.00.

I have one of the older Nova's. I have had it about ten years and haven't done anything to it. I paid $1,500 for it with the off center tool post so that I can turn the head 90 degrees and turn a 32" dia bowl if I want. I also have a Jet Mini lathe that I put a variable speed motor on. This modification gets my low speed down to about 20 RPM.


----------



## Italianthai

You must have lemon, you get what you pay for, there is no other lathe on the market that can compare to the price that Grizzly sell this lathe for, I have two lathes, this one and an old Rockwell school shop lathe that must be around 10k or so if you could buy one new, I paid $500.00 used, very old, and had to replace the 3 phase moter with a single phase, but getting back to the Grizzly, it is not a perfect lathe by all means, it has vibration, and the parts dont have the best machining done to them, but all and all, for the money, it is a good lathe, I have had mine for several years, and all I have ever done was replace the belt twice, I have turned a lot of wood on it, and it has not failed once, again you must have gotten a lemon, I would have had returned it in the first 3 months or so if It gave me that much trouble, but live and learn, try replacing the tail piece with a more heavy duty one, even if you have to have one made up…...


----------



## Lochlainn1066

I had a love/hate with my 462 after I bought it. I had to replace the banjo. Then the motor. In both cases it was still under warranty and they exchanged parts with no questions asked. I bent two spindles (my own fault). The first they replaced under warranty, again no questions. I ground out the tailstock detent ring (didn't lube but might have been flawed casting). Again no questions asked. So Grizzly's CS gets 5 stars. The lathe gets 3-4.

Now that I have some experience (I've had it nearly 4 years now), there are some things I would like to have different, but overall, I've never seen a comparable lathe at the price. It serves me well and I'm happy with it.

Improvements you can make: fasten it to the floor. I do large bowl turnings on my 462 that push it to its limits. I sank four bolts into my concrete floor and the difference was amazing. I still get some vibration and may brace the legs (a factor all lathes of this style share). The speed readout came loose last time I replaced the spindle but I don't miss it. The lowest speed possible on this lathe is a little high for big bowls, so replace the belt with a link belt. Not only does it lower vibration, but you can make it shorter so that the variable speed pulls tighter and drops you to about 550 rpm. Much better.

As to improvements it needs, I'd like to have a 1" tool post instead of a 25 ish mm one that nobody uses. Take off the cheapo speed indicator and put on a spindle lock. The swivel head lock is fairly loose. If I ever get another lathe it will have a fixed head.


----------



## TinyBoWLs

Joe,
I can't send you a private message since I'm a new member but I have a question for you about this grizzly lathe. And if anyone else knows the answer, please comment in! You mentioned in an above post that you have replaced and fixed many parts on this lathe, so you more then likely know what I don't. 
I came across buying this lathe because my neighbor was selling it after he gave up on it as a hobby, so he sold me the lathe with a brand new set of Robert Sorbys, worth far more then the lathe itself. So the $400 I payed for both lathe and 12 chisel Robert Sorby set was a steal, no matter what condition the lathe came in. Especially since I already have a midi and large lathe for my shop. 
Well when I transported it to my shop, I turned it on for a quick test run and there was a serious vibration and almost skipping sound. So I opened the pulley and belt cover when saw that one of the pulley wheel sets (not the set attached to the motor, the opposite one attached to the spindle center) was broken! One side of the pulley wheel is really banged up! The edges around the wheel is pretty much chipped off, like the belt kept breaking off pieces of the wheel. Everything else looks to be ok and in working order. 
So I looked up the pulley wheel set on the parts list from the Grizzly Website and ordered a new set of pulley wheels to replace the set with the broken one in it. I've spent the last couple days trying to replace the damaged one with the good one and I can't seem to figure out how. I've taken the outside wheel of the set off, but can't figure out how to get the other side (the inside wheel of the pulley set, closest to the turning area) off! 
I've tried taking almost everything off that I could. The outside wheel of the set came off very easily! It only had a screw securing it to the spindle and a safety washer. But the inside wheel is different. 
I'm sure I could go far more into detail but I'm afraid it will only confuse you, so I'm hoping you will understand what needs to be done. You said you have changed the bearing right? And I believe you must take off both sides of the pulley set off for that, so I figured I would ask you for some help! I'm hoping I described everything correctly so I wouldn't take to much of your time. I'll try and attach a few pictures of the wheel side









I'm in need of replacing! 
From one wood craftsmen to another, I am in dire need of help for this! Thank you so very much!!

Allan H.


----------



## TinyBoWLs

Here is another picture of the new pulley set I'm wanting to replace the bad one with!


----------

